# DIY Diagnostic machines



## Sean King (Jan 12, 2006)

Does any one know what Handheld Diagnostic machines are readily available out there for use on my Nissan X-trail?
I've been looking at the CJ 3 which can be found on the site injectoclean.com This seems to be one of my options but it is based on US version vehicles and they are not sure if it will diagnose the Nissan X-trail Asian or japanese models.

I am really looking for either software and cables that can be attached to my laptop or a portable handheld machine that I can use to maintain the settings on my ECU and to do everyday maintainance checks on my vehicle.

Are there any teckies on this site who can point me in the correct direction of a system that will work just like the Nissan Cosult II but will not cost an arm and a leg?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Sean, there is no equivalent Consult-II scan tool software available for the home mechanic to my knowledge.

If you find any let me know, as I've been looking for 3 years already


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Or at least, for the time being, you can familiarize yourself with this technique:

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=7500 


So if that CEL pops up on you, you can find out what the problem is (or is not) without the need for a scan tool...


----------



## Sean King (Jan 12, 2006)

aussietrail said:


> Sean, there is no equivalent Consult-II scan tool software available for the home mechanic to my knowledge.
> 
> If you find any let me know, as I've been looking for 3 years already


I've been investigating this *Diagnostic Software* on this link www.plmsdevelopments.com.

I think I found this link on www.forums.freshalloy.com the other day so check it out.

It seems to be a software developed by a group of a mechanical and electrical wizards for the Nissan vehicles only.It is a software program and a Consult equivalent cable and I'm still investigating it since this is the closest that I've come to find out about what I'm looking for.

They are saying that it is used on all Consult I vehicles and once you have the *grey 14 Pin Consult Diagnostic Pin * then it is supposed to be able to work.These guys are located in Australia so I'm seriously thinking of seeing if it works. 
*I mean for under $200 US on ebay it's worth a try.*

The only problem I have is that it doesn't come as a *handheld unit * but only to be used via a *laptop computer and this cable*.

Once it works this will be my priority cos I really need a diagnostic that works.
I hope this helps. :fluffy: 


*Referring to the Trouble Codes(your DIY suggestion) and I quote,*

"You can look up the trouble codes in the ESM/FSM; there's a bunch of them. In the ESM, refer to page EC-639.

What is he referring to the *ESM?* Can you point me to a link that gives me an idea what this is because it sounds like a manual of trouble codes *which I dont have.*

*If not; where can one get this important piece of information and at what cost?*
Thanks,
Sean


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

The ESM is an "Electronic Service Manual" specific to your car. It comes on a CD and it not only has info on trouble codes but covers everything about the car...
A few forum members have it...
But you may find it browsing through e-bay... make sure it is for your specific model before you decide to get it.


----------



## Sean King (Jan 12, 2006)

ValBoo said:


> The ESM is an "Electronic Service Manual" specific to your car. It comes on a CD and it not only has info on trouble codes but covers everything about the car...
> A few forum members have it...
> But you may find it browsing through e-bay... make sure it is for your specific model before you decide to get it.


Okay I'll look it up.
With respect to the Nissan Consult Interface re www.plmsdevelopments.com there is a guy I'm speaking to who is trying to find out if this system will work on the x-trail.

He is located in Australia and his email is [email protected] so this is an all out bulletin to all those living in australia and environs to try and find out once and for all if this Interface will work on our vehicles.

*Anyone who is willing to try and contact him and try this interface system out on their x-trail and see if it works then we would have finally found a cost effective diagnostic system that works.*

I hope there are willing participants out there?
Thanks guys,
Sean


----------



## Sean King (Jan 12, 2006)

aussietrail said:


> Sean, there is no equivalent Consult-II scan tool software available for the home mechanic to my knowledge.
> 
> If you find any let me know, as I've been looking for 3 years already


Hi there,
There is a system I'm looking at called the Consult Interface and the developer of the system is willing to see if it works on our Nissan X-trails and he's based in Australia.
So I'm really hoping you could talk to him and see if you can help him to help all of us.
Are you up for the challenge?

With respect to the Nissan Consult Interface re www.plmsdevelopments.com there is a guy I'm speaking to who is trying to find out if this system will work on the x-trail.

He is located in Australia and his email is [email protected] so this is an all out bulletin to all those living in australia and environs to try and find out once and for all if this Interface will work on our vehicles.

Anyone who is willing to try and contact him and try this interface system out on their x-trail and see if it works then we would have finally found a cost effective Diagnostic System that works.

I hope there are willing participants out there?
Thanks guys,
Sean


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

This is great Sean (if it works)

I'll put my hand up for this for sure.

Althugh they're located in a different state than where I am, but it shouldn't matter and they can post the item to me to try.

I have just sent them an email.

Will keep you posted.


----------



## ecrase2500 (Dec 31, 2004)

*On a somewhat related note*

Those who've followed my CarPC project will know this, but I thought I'd bring it up in the context of the current discussion.

What I have is far from a real "diagnostic" solution like the Consult II, but it does interface with the X-Trail via its ISO OBDII connection. It queries basic info like RPM, vehicle speed, engine load, fuel pressure, coolant temp, ignition timing advance, air intake temperature, O2 sensor voltage, throttle position. It can chart this info over time, and it can show you multiple values in near-real-time. It can also present the info as a set of virtual gauges. It resets the Check Engine Light too.

They don't seem to have the exact same kit as I bought last summer anymore, but I got this software with an ElmScan ISO interface with cables for less than $100 US.

The software capabilities are shown here:
http://www.digimoto.com/faq.htm#Diagnostic Trouble Codes

The interface it came with is here:
http://scantool.net/products/elmscan_iso.htm

I have this permanently installed in my X-Trail, connected to my CarPC. At anytime, I can call up the software and get engine info. (NO, folks, not while driving! ;-))

I popped the X-Trail's OBDII connector out of its spot near the fuse panel and tied it up under the dash, connected to the interface cable. 









The cable snakes down behind the dash and under the console down to where my PC sits under the passenger seat. The interface itself is screwed to a custom panel under the seat, from which a serial cable goes to the computer.










Since the OBDII connector in the vehicle supplies power to the ScanTool interface all the time, independently of the ignition position, I had to wire in a relay to cut power to it when the vehicle is off:










The finished install looks like this:










Anyway, if all you want to do is connect it to a laptop (or heck, you can haul your desktop to the garage and it'll work too), you don't need to worry about any of that relay stuff and you definitely don't need to reroute cables.

My point (and I do have one) is that while functionality is limited in a generic OBDII Interface tool for a PC, it does do a fair bit, and it is very cheap if you already have a computer and it does work with the X-Trail.

Cheers!


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Sean,

Bad news am afraid 

I got in touch with the Australian company you mentioned and they were very helpful.

The interface they have is compatible (or might be compatible) with our ECU, as it works perfectly well with Consult I, but their software is not!

They're not software developers and so far no one has managed to crack the software for Consult II (which is what our ECU is compatible with).

They think it is only a matter of time before someone does crack it, so we can only hope and see what happens.


----------



## Sean King (Jan 12, 2006)

*Diagnostic tool for X-trail found at last*



aussietrail said:


> Sean, there is no equivalent Consult-II scan tool software available for the home mechanic to my knowledge.
> 
> If you find any let me know, as I've been looking for 3 years already


I think I finally found a tool which will replace the expensive Consult 11.Here is an email from Robert Rodriguez from www.injectoclean.com with reference to the Diagnostic machine the CJ 3 which I have been doing research on.

I'm in the process of making arrangements to purchase this unit so if anyone has questions you can ask him now.
His e-mail is [email protected] 

Here was his response to me from a Nissan Dealer who uses the CJ 3 Daignostic tool in the USA. :cheers: 

Sean,
I got information from Nissan. 
The CJ3 will work fine to read and clear codes, and diagnosing.
Here are the comments that he made with respect to this matter:

Mexico and South America have the X-trail too The CJ-III works fine to do diagnosing check engine lights and clearing codes it sounds like this person will also need a power programmer to make modifications to fuel trim ect. Even the Nissan Consult 2 tool won't allow technicians in the United States to make fuel trim because of the fragile nature of the cat converters. Over Seas are using converters more and more all the time. Electronic throttle control "Fly By Wire" is controlled by two accelerator sensors and is checked by two throttle position sensors. And Engine control helps with torque limiting during up shifts.
John Paul.

So far we have one that works with a PC via software and cables which have been tested via www.digimoto.com for about $100 US and the CJ3 off of the site www.injectoclean.com which is a handheld tool for about $595 US which is more portable than a PC.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*OBDII Interpreter*

Hi Guys,

I finally managed to hack into my ECU and see what is going on there in real-time 

I have tracked down (with Ken's help) a gadget called ELM323 OBD-II Interpreter which plugs directly into the ECU plug and translates the readings using a software loaded on the laptop and giving you real-time type of readings of everything (almost) that is showing in ECU.

I had this gadget for about a month now and couldn't get it to work, as the laptop I have doesn't have a serial port and this device refused to work with a serial to USB converter.

Today I visited Adam and we tested this device using a laptop with a serial port and what do you know, everything came to life LOL 

The graphics and dials which gave us the readings were awesome and the software has all sorts of readings that can be taken.

This includes HP and Torque graphs, quarter mile and 0-100kms times..etc

HERE is just a quick preview of some screen shots of one of the applications called PCMSCAN

The other application I used called DIGIMOTO which another awesome application to get ECU readings.

All in all, am very happy with it so far, it's just like a handy mini-dyno at your fingertips 

So far, I have only managed to read the ECU, but one of the applications has a command tab which could possibly enable me to push-out new setting to the ECU (example: Advance Timing  ) wouldn't that be awesome???!!!???

Anyway, am now in the market for an oldish laptop with a serial connection..any of of you guys have one they don't need? LOL

I love technology 

P.S. Please note that I have only tested this device with Series I ECU, in the coming days, I will test it for compatibility with Series II ECU as well and report back.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Guys,

Just a quick update.

I have tested the OBDII Reader with MKII and it is *NOT* compatible...sorry!


----------



## SmallSteps (May 3, 2006)

Hi Guys,

This is the same result when tested on a 2005 S'pore XTrail. However, the cable dealer in Singapore told me he tested an older XT (year ??) and it worked.

Only consulation - it works on all the Msian XTrails. 

Hi Jalal,

I read somewhere that a "normal" USB cable may not work. There is "specialised" USB cable. I am no electronic wizard, but worth a check out. I have not tried using a USB cable as I use the serial port. Might get inquisitive one day and purchase a USB connector and plug it in.

Ken


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks Ken,

I have used a normal USB converter, then ordered the specialised USB convertrer from the same company I bought the OBDII Reader from (they confirmed it was tested and will work) and it didn't work either. This can only mean that the device is not USB compliant.


----------

